# Any cat owners?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We have 2 rescues. Piper has been BEGGING for a kitten, and we actually went to look at some adoptable kitties today, but none of them really "spoke" to me, if you know what I mean. Meanwhile, there's an ad in our local newspaper for himalayan kittens, and there's a picture attached to the ad...they are sooo cute. I'm just torn...do I rescue a stray or spend money on a kitten?? Any advice?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am down to 3 cats - one rescue and 2 Maine *****. I have always had rescues, but bought my 2 purebred Maine *****. I fell in love with them at a cat show. The red one is jack and the tabby is Missy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are beautiful! Here is the little thing that's making the decision hard for me...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my, he is cute. I love the blue eyes. I had 2 Siamese many years ago.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a friend with a Himalayan and she keeps him in a lion cut cause he sheds and matts - it is so cute!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's Shelby and Pepper.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

What an adorable kitten! I can see why your torn!

I've had many cats and they've all been rescues. The best cat we ever had was one we got from a no-kill shelter and I think it might have been a Ragdoll breed. Supposedly the owners were moving to Europe and couldn't take the cat with them. She lived to be 20 years old and was so loving. My current cat is a rescue from a feral colony and is very anxious. If I ever get another kitty I'm going to get a Ragdoll.

Michelle - Your Maine ***** are beautiful! ... and Pepper and Shelby sure look cute together!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*2 cats and two dogs*

I had two senior cats which I why I chose a havanese puppy. We tried to adopt a rescue but he chased the cats all over the house. He was a larger dog and had too much prey drive. I think he was playing and not wanting to hurt them...but he was going to have them marking all over the house in distress.

Riki came in with a 17 and 18 year old cat who didn't really even notice him. He wanted to play with them but they sort of ignored him. The one cat passed last year but I have pictures of the two dogs and two cats all eating together.

Linda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have 2 ragdolls. I always say if I ever get another cat, I will rescue. But, who knows if that is really what I will do. Maybe you want to consider looking into some breed specific rescues if you like the idea of rescuing and getting a purebred. My mom adopted a 3 year old burmese who was a retired breeding cat from a breeder and she is fantastic! Petfinder has cats to, you may want to look there for a himalayan or ragdoll (if you like that look).

Here are a few pics of Abbie and Jake, Brady and Abbie, and Brady and Jake.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Karen, your Ragdolls are beautiful. I had Himalayans for years - they are beautiful and luckily mine liked to be brushed so we didn't have too many matting problems. My next cat will be a Ragdoll cause I just love them. I've currently got a true alley cat - we found him as a 7 week old kitten in an alley near Marina del Rey in Southern California - he'll be 13 in November. 

Kim to answer your question - you get what you pay for - if you like a particular breed then maybe look into rescue. I will say that my Himalayans were not super bright - nothing like my Siamese. Now they were smart!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

Those cats are gorgeous. I was never a real cat person though we had one I adored growing up. He was a lap cat and the minute I sat down he was in my lap purring and waiting to be petted.

A couple of years ago I had to take my son's two cats in with me. I really didn't want to do it because I had dogs and worried about them. As it turned out, the cats were with me for about eight months and I fell madly in love with Felix who slept every night with his paw on my arm and didn't move till morning. When they took him back I cried. To this day we have a special bond and I enjoy any time I can spend with him.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Karen, Abbie and Jake are beautiful!! I'm drooling!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you guys know how much himalayans go for? These are $250, but I'm totally clueless about whether that's the going price..


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*cats and dogs?*

Waht is a good age to introduce a cat to a dog and viceversa?
My son who willbe moving soon has an old rescue cat who is extremly shy. He runs from most people and does not like to be held except for my son ( sometimes)
It seems that my Dusty loves to run after him and the cat has started to interact ( on his own way0 , you could hear them running after each other and getting close, but still along waay.
I am debating about getting a cat ( would have to be short hair since I have allergies- i am getting shot anyhow) or a hav.
I think Dusty would have more funwith another hav, but it would also be a greater commitment.
Any thought?


----------

